# iPad & iPhone Data Sharing (Bell/Rogers)



## IAmCanadian (Jan 15, 2009)

So I've got the new phone and I have my iPad but Bell couldn't set up my data sharing. As I understand, the iPad now requires a different microsim from the one I already have. Of course, nobody has the microsims in stock. Anyone else experience this or something different?


----------



## IAmCanadian (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok...so it turns out the store rep was challenged. Over the phone they were able to activate my iPad microsim and, most importantly, connect the sharing between my new iPhone4 and the iPad. So....I've got 6GB....must start downloading [email protected] 

Happy long weekend fellow Canucks.


----------



## Gabbadude (Nov 17, 2005)

IAmCanadian said:


> Ok...so it turns out the store rep was challenged. Over the phone they were able to activate my iPad microsim and, most importantly, connect the sharing between my new iPhone4 and the iPad. So....I've got 6GB....must start downloading [email protected]
> 
> Happy long weekend fellow Canucks.


How much extra do you have to pay for this? Sounds an interesting plan.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it's $10 monthly for Bell and $20 monthly for Rogers.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

It's a good deal if you have a decent data plan for your iPhone (even though you are just paying $10 for using another device on your existing plan) since Bell, Rogers, etc charge around $15-$25 for 250-500 MB as the cheapest iPad plan. Only makes sense not to go this route if you have a smaller data cap or only occasionally activate 3G. Rogers charges $20 for the privilege of sharing your cell data.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Any idea why Rogers is charging double Bell for this?


----------



## IAmCanadian (Jan 15, 2009)

Gabbadude said:


> How much extra do you have to pay for this? Sounds an interesting plan.


Yes. $10 flat.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

iphoneottawa said:


> Any idea why Rogers is charging double Bell for this?


Because they think they can. Let's see which one blinks first. Bell will go up or Rogers goes down.


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

Having trouble getting my Data Sharing working. Rogers customer service have not been well informed. I got my new micro-sim for the iPad. I have a 6 Gb plan on my iPhone 4. They supposedly connected the two on their end. However, when I try to activate the SIM on the iPad, it only offers the usual $15 - 250 Mb or $35 - 5 Gb monthly options. No data sharing. I don't want to complete this process and end up signing up for the monthly plan again on this new SIM.

Anybody gone through this process? Any suggestions. Rogers customer service has a priority call in for my problem and they are supposed to get back to me.

Thanks.


----------



## Npc80 (Jun 18, 2009)

I went through this, this weekend and finally got it working after several calls to Rogers.

Basically you cannot enable this on the iPad. You have to get a new micro SIM card for the iPad (same as the iPhone4 and not the pre activated ones that were used for the iPad). 

After that call Rogers and they will activate it on their end. You need to speak to wireless technical support.

You won't be able to access the account usage through the on device menu as before.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 27, 2004)

I take it that this is $20 a month Rogers is charging for the plan. And do you still have the option of month to month payment or is this bundled onto your 36 month phone contract?


----------



## Npc80 (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah it's $20/month and I can cancel this add-on at any time. My suggestion is to talk to customer relations. There will be less screwups.


----------



## big samm (Aug 5, 2010)

billwong said:


> Having trouble getting my Data Sharing working. Rogers customer service have not been well informed. I got my new micro-sim for the iPad. I have a 6 Gb plan on my iPhone 4. They supposedly connected the two on their end. However, when I try to activate the SIM on the iPad, it only offers the usual $15 - 250 Mb or $35 - 5 Gb monthly options. No data sharing. I don't want to complete this process and end up signing up for the monthly plan again on this new SIM.
> 
> Anybody gone through this process? Any suggestions. Rogers customer service has a priority call in for my problem and they are supposed to get back to me.
> 
> Thanks.


I got the exact same problem the sim is activated and link to my account but no connection to the Internet what so ever... The weird thing is when I launch the my account app I can see my balance and how much data is being use... So I have I kind of connection but not fully.... I took my iPhone 4 micro sim put it in the iPad and it works can access YouTube surf the web just like a I was on wifi.... So I know the iPad is not the problem.... It's on their end... They opened a ticket priorotie as they say.... Let's us know if you got it working...


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

That's exactly what happened to me. I managed to get routed to someone in tech support who has dealt with this issue. There was a "switch" that was not activated on their side of the iPad account to allow this to happen. She discovered this and I was up and running in 2 minutes.

Glad to use up some more of my 6 Gb plan.


----------



## big samm (Aug 5, 2010)

billwong said:


> That's exactly what happened to me. I managed to get routed to someone in tech support who has dealt with this issue. There was a "switch" that was not activated on their side of the iPad account to allow this to happen. She discovered this and I was up and running in 2 minutes.
> 
> Glad to use up some more of my 6 Gb plan.


What should I do? Call back or wait for them to call me back? They said they would call back in 24 to 48 hrs... But i really wanna get this working ... I'm posting this from my iPad with my iPhone micro sim... :-(


----------



## atFault (Jul 29, 2004)

big samm said:


> What should I do? Call back or wait for them to call me back? They said they would call back in 24 to 48 hrs... But i really wanna get this working ... I'm posting this from my iPad with my iPhone micro sim... :-(


It took them three weeks to figure out the 'switch' problem with my iPad. Twice I was given ticket and told that they would call back within 24-48 hours. The second time, over a week later, they told me that it would go up a level if it wasn't fixed after another 48 hours. No one ever called. After 22 days, my data just started working and my Visa was billed.

All levels were completely lost on what the problem was. Obviously someone knew how to fix it.

I honestly believe that Rogers would be great if they stopped nickeling and diming us and just bumped up the customer service level a hair. I can dream, right?


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

I didn't get a call back. I called again and was routed to three people. Luckily I did get connected to the right person. So call again when you have lots of "free time".


----------



## big samm (Aug 5, 2010)

Ok I got my iPad and iPhone up and running off the same 6gb plan... The first lady who activated the sim didn't activated it right... They had to switch my 6gb plan for the 6gb pooling plan and then put my sim as a data device only with a assigned number.... I called back last night and got it fixed!! The plan is new and the activation doesn't seem easy... With time they will learn and people won't go thru what we went!!


----------



## khilroy (Aug 11, 2010)

*The ongoing saga*

I've had numerous levels of frustration through which I'm still wading/waiting. I first found out that I couldn't have a Family Plan if I wanted to have the iPad/iPhone data sharing plan. Then, once that was changed to all three lines having their own pricing (I actually came out saving money!), I then found out that the next issue to be dealt with was having my iPhone is a completely separate Rogers acct # (otherwise the sharing plan will get confused). Now, I'm waiting for "that call" promised within a week. So much for making it easy to do business with Rogers! Holy crap, I'll be so glad when this debaucle is finally over. Please Rogers, take my $20/month... no really, I'd really like to give it to you... but it seems that you don't know how to take it. Awesome experience


----------



## big samm (Aug 5, 2010)

mine is working fine but I'm still not happy with the pricing... 20+gov fees+tax it's gonna come to 27$.... bell has the same thing for 10$ and their 6gb plan covers free wifi at any starbuck in Canada.... None of that with Rogers but we still pay more.... I'm gonna have to call retention and make them fix the price...


----------



## IAmCanadian (Jan 15, 2009)

khilroy said:


> I've had numerous levels of frustration through which I'm still wading/waiting. I first found out that I couldn't have a Family Plan if I wanted to have the iPad/iPhone data sharing plan. Then, once that was changed to all three lines having their own pricing (I actually came out saving money!), I then found out that the next issue to be dealt with was having my iPhone is a completely separate Rogers acct # (otherwise the sharing plan will get confused). Now, I'm waiting for "that call" promised within a week. So much for making it easy to do business with Rogers! Holy crap, I'll be so glad when this debaucle is finally over. Please Rogers, take my $20/month... no really, I'd really like to give it to you... but it seems that you don't know how to take it. Awesome experience


That is painful. My problems only became resolved after lucking out by getting a competent agent on the phone. And Bell is only taking $10 per. Once you are officially connected bring the price disparity up and maybe you'll be rewarded.


----------



## khilroy (Aug 11, 2010)

*I can dream...*



IAmCanadian said:


> That is painful. My problems only became resolved after lucking out by getting a competent agent on the phone. And Bell is only taking $10 per. Once you are officially connected bring the price disparity up and maybe you'll be rewarded.


If only I could. We Manitobans are fish in a barrel for Rogers. There's no Bell Mobility in the province so there's no way that argument would fly... but thanks for thinking of me/us!


----------



## IAmCanadian (Jan 15, 2009)

khilroy said:


> If only I could. We Manitobans are fish in a barrel for Rogers. There's no Bell Mobility in the province so there's no way that argument would fly... but thanks for thinking of me/us!


Manitoba weather, no Winnipeg Jets, your Mosquitos, and now this. I do feel for ya. JK.


----------



## big samm (Aug 5, 2010)

anyone tried to get the 20$ plan to 10$? I'm thinking of calling retention because bell's offer is way more.... 30$ 6gb+ wifi at any star bucks in Canada and 10$ more you get to share your iPhone plan with your iPad... Rogers 30$ 6gb no free wifi and 20$ to share the iPhone data with the iPad... and can't forget the gov fees that comes on that...


----------



## khilroy (Aug 11, 2010)

IAmCanadian said:


> Manitoba weather, no Winnipeg Jets, your Mosquitos, and now this. I do feel for ya. JK.


Ahaha, good one!

I shall let everyone know what I find out; the dude on the phone with me right now *seems* to know a bit about the plan so we'll see how this call ends. I will post any inside information he'll give me to ease the burden for others.


----------



## big samm (Aug 5, 2010)

IAmCanadian said:


> That is painful. My problems only became resolved after lucking out by getting a competent agent on the phone. And Bell is only taking $10 per. Once you are officially connected bring the price disparity up and maybe you'll be rewarded.


anyone tried to get the 20$ plan for 10$? im thinking of calling retention because bell's offer is way more... bell: 30$ 6gb + free wifi at any starbucks in Canada and 10$ more you get to share your iphone plan with your ipad... rogers:30$ 6gb no free wifi and 20$ more to share your iphone plan with your ipad... can't forget the gov fees on top of that...


----------



## big samm (Aug 5, 2010)

anyone tried to get the 20$ plan for 10$? im thinking of calling retention because bell's offer is way more... bell: 30$ 6gb + free wifi at any starbucks in Canada and 10$ more you get to share your iphone plan with your ipad... rogers:30$ 6gb no free wifi and 20$ more to share your iphone plan with your ipad... can't forget the gov fees on top of that...


----------



## khilroy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Wow...*

Now I'm more mad than I was a few minutes ago:

The rep stated that they would need to remove the existing 6Gb data plan that I've had for the past 2 years and add the new 6Gb pooling plan (I'm getting that's the term to be using when calling them to inquire about it).

The part that's got me completely upset is the fact that someone (yesterday) recommitted me to a new 3-year data contract without receiving my permission to do so. When I changed my pricing plan on Monday, they specifically stated that it would not re-extend my commitment to Rogers (example: I could still ask for a hardware upgrade if I wanted to in future). Now, it turns out that they've decided to start doing things on my account without even asking me about it.


----------



## khilroy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Finally, resolution!*

Ok, so things that I've learning through my Rogers interactions and my want for iPhone/iPad "data pooling":

Available on accounts that only contain a smartphone and an iPad, no other devices.
Customer must commit to a *new* 3-year data pooling plan which will then share with the iPad.

Seems way too simple when I see that there are only 2 major points but this is the result of 6 phones calls totalling close to 3 hours.

If you even encounter problems with anything, the manager Nora recommended to speak with the Customer Retention group or with a manager.

I hope this helps someone out because I'm am very glad to say that I now have what I started wanted on Saturday!


----------



## big samm (Aug 5, 2010)

I just saw my bill... I'm not happy they charged me activation fees 35$+20$+2.46$ gov fees+prorated fees+ taxes=70,31$ all that just to have the iPad pooling plan....
next month it's gonna come to 25,35 tax included... but bell offers it for 10$ and I don't think there's gov fees on top of that... so plus taxes it would come to less than 12$.... i will call retention Monday because this is ridiculous...


----------



## big samm (Aug 5, 2010)

khilroy said:


> Now I'm more mad than I was a few minutes ago:
> 
> The rep stated that they would need to remove the existing 6Gb data plan that I've had for the past 2 years and add the new 6Gb pooling plan (I'm getting that's the term to be using when calling them to inquire about it).
> 
> The part that's got me completely upset is the fact that someone (yesterday) recommitted me to a new 3-year data contract without receiving my permission to do so. When I changed my pricing plan on Monday, they specifically stated that it would not re-extend my commitment to Rogers (example: I could still ask for a hardware upgrade if I wanted to in future). Now, it turns out that they've decided to start doing things on my account without even asking me about it.


the exact thing happened to me.... unbelievable


----------



## atFault (Jul 29, 2004)

big samm said:


> the exact thing happened to me.... unbelievable


Unless they want to show me a copy of my signature or a recording of me agreeing to the new arrangement with the revised end of contract date they would have no commitment from me.

I've bought a 32G from Apple and right now Telus is starting to look pretty good for my iPad and new iPhone.


----------



## Npc80 (Jun 18, 2009)

They renewed my contract as well when they changed it to the "Pooled" plan, but I called retention and complained that they did that without my permission, so there's a note on my account saying that my data plan will still expire next year as opposed to 3 years from now. I suggest you do the same


----------



## big samm (Aug 5, 2010)

Npc80 said:


> They renewed my contract as well when they changed it to the "Pooled" plan, but I called retention and complained that they did that without my permission, so there's a note on my account saying that my data plan will still expire next year as opposed to 3 years from now. I suggest you do the same


trust me I will call them so they can take off this new data contract and I want a price match... the same as bell


----------



## Npc80 (Jun 18, 2009)

Price match is a bit of a problem. I've tried a few times but no success...let me know if you have any success


----------



## big samm (Aug 5, 2010)

ouch ok I'll try my best and let you guys know...


----------



## Deathlok2001 (Jul 30, 2010)

What about Fido? Do they have a data sharing plan?

I currently have the 6G data plan for my iPhone 4. I would like to tether an iPad to that plan.


----------



## big samm (Aug 5, 2010)

Deathlok2001 said:


> What about Fido? Do they have a data sharing plan?
> 
> I currently have the 6G data plan for my iPhone 4. I would like to tether an iPad to that plan.


im with rogers don't know about fido you should give them a call or check the website and see if they have data plans for ipads...


----------



## big samm (Aug 5, 2010)

Npc80 said:


> Price match is a bit of a problem. I've tried a few times but no success...let me know if you have any success


Called retention and got my price match... well kind of sort of... they will give me a 10$ credit every month... i still gonna have to pay the gov fees... they waived the activation fees 35$ and they put a note on my account saying my data should not be renewed... am happy now!! :lmao:


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Deathlok2001 said:


> What about Fido? Do they have a data sharing plan?
> 
> I currently have the 6G data plan for my iPhone 4. I would like to tether an iPad to that plan.


Fido doesn't have the data sharing plan.


----------



## big samm (Aug 5, 2010)

Deathlok2001 said:


> What about Fido? Do they have a data sharing plan?
> 
> I currently have the 6G data plan for my iPhone 4. I would like to tether an iPad to that plan.


unless your jailbroken you could get mywi and turn the iphone 4 into a wireless router and then you could tether your ipad...


----------



## Deathlok2001 (Jul 30, 2010)

Man that sucks! Why cant they make these things to work properly out of the box?


----------



## Kalstream (Sep 22, 2010)

I spent more than 3 hours on the phone with both a CSR and a guy from Technical trying to help me get the $20 iPhone data sharing plan for my iPad.

A collegue of mine went through a huge hassle getting it enabled for his iPad and ended up having to get an non-pre-activated SIM card for them to get it working.

I went and bought one for myself (he got his free for some reason) at a cost of $11.50 after taxes and called up Rogers. After the hours on the phone they were unable to add the new SIM to my account because of the Family Plan I currently have which shares my voice minutes with my wife.

I don't see why they have such a restrictive system for the CSR people. I did not want to split up my phones onto independent plans which is what they were telling me I would have to do. Apparently when adding another SIM to an account which has a family plan causes the new SIM to require being added as another phone costing the additional family member sharing cost which seems absurd to me.

The only reason I wanted to get the Rogers sharing plan was to save a $168/year in iPad data (monthly -- $20 sharing + ~$3 GRRF + tax : compared to $35+tax).

I currently am about to expire a monthly iPad plan I have with Bell which has performed excellently I might add. I KNOW that Rogers' 3G data speeds in the downtown Ottawa area are pitiful (iPhone is terrible here and so is my colleagues iPad - we've done the tests,) however I wouldn't mind so much if I was saving some money.

After all this, and well, many other issues with Rogers support and customer service I am now considering switching my business back to Bell even though I know their 3G coverage doesn't compare. Their speeds are at least somewhere in the ballpark of what you pay for.

What also bothers me about all this is that they are doing some heavy advertising of their family plans which now have data sharing however if you get a family plan with data sharing you cannot get the $30/6gb iPhone data plan and also cannot get iPad sharing at all.

Rogers needs to address their customers their slow 3G speeds in heavy usage areas right away. They are about to start hearing their most hated words: "I want to cancel."

I hate Rogers!


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

I had called Rogers at the End of September and negotiated $5 off the $20 data share, so $15/month. they told me they would leave a note of that price on my account and to call when I got my ipad to activate. No mention of a deadline. Now I have my ipad, called and they say that data sharing has all expired, only free standing data plans available. Much more expensive ! $35 for 5GB. Not happy.


----------



## daviidwilson (Nov 6, 2010)

billwong said:


> Having trouble getting my Data Sharing working. Rogers customer service have not been well informed. I got my new micro-sim for the iPad. I have a 6 Gb plan on my iPhone 4. They supposedly connected the two on their end. However, when I try to activate the SIM on the iPad, it only offers the usual $15 - 250 Mb or $35 - 5 Gb monthly options. No data sharing. I don't want to complete this process and end up signing up for the monthly plan again on this new SIM.
> 
> Anybody gone through this process? Any suggestions. Rogers customer service has a priority call in for my problem and they are supposed to get back to me.
> 
> Thanks.


I went through this, this weekend and finally got it working after several calls to Rogers.

Basically you cannot enable this on the iPad. You have to get a new micro SIM card for the iPad (same as the iPhone4 and not the pre activated ones that were used for the iPad).

After that call Rogers and they will activate it on their end. You need to speak to wireless technical support.


__________________
watch movies online


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

After several calls to retentions, which seems like the only way to get anything done with Rogers at all, They have given me the 5GB standalone plan for $20/month rather than $35. This is still more than the $15/month I was offered for the data share from my 6GB plan, but it's a hell of a lot better than the $35 rate. At least there is no contract, so if I decide to let it go I can.


----------

